# snort cant write to log and exits

## war_pig

i think perhaps the ebuild of snort is messed up, it cant write to portscan.log and exits

ive tried making portscan.log, changeing permissions and ownerships.. ntting seems to work...

anybody encounter and surmounted this obstacle?

----------

## war_pig

well, it ran when i started manually, so its an conf.d thing

i tracked it down to the -u nobody flag

once you take that out, it works via init.d

i dont know if this is a bug, or if is hould post it to the appropropriate mailing list, or just something i have screwd up myself

 :Razz: 

----------

## lx

Have you tried to give the user "nobody" / group "nobody" access to the log file, maybe some security measure.?

----------

## war_pig

yeah, that would probably work, also, i bet changing the conf to -u snort would work

i dont know enuf to figure out if it even makes a dif, security-wise

----------

## war_pig

also, its logging to log/everything ,not /log/snort/alert as its supposed to, probably a metalog thingee

----------

